# An update on site rule enforcement



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Following the original intent of this board, and coinciding with the long-standing Site Rules, the moderation team has decided to implement a more stringent application of the board's anti-trolling, anti-discrimination, and excessively vulgar language restrictions.
In line with application of rules 2c, 3, and 9, the moderation team will be taking a more active role in removing offending posts and temporarily banning repeat offenders.

For reference, these rules state:


> 2c. Trolling behavior is not allowed on PrepperForums.net. This includes deliberately posting inflammatory, irrelevant, or highly offensive comments for the purpose of disrupting the community or harassing another member.
> 3. Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 9. Excessive profanity is not allowed. No adult-rated material, links to adult-rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc...) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family-friendly.


Actions being implemented:

Trolling behavior will be monitored more closely. Topics opened, or posts made, with an intent to generate disruption or intentionally incite heated arguments will be culled. Discretion will be applied to such topics, as some things are simply difficult to discuss, even though they may be well-intentioned and useful.
The use of any variation of "the f-word" will no longer be allowed. This includes misspellings, this includes self-censored use of replacement characters or symbols, and it includes abbreviations, such as would be used when exclaiming "what the ____!"). Find a way to express your point without this word.
Other profanity will be left up to moderator discretion based on use and contribution to the topic. We know colorful expression can be part of normal conversation, but we will determine when a line has been crossed.
Moderator discretion will be used when potentially discriminatory remarks are made as well. This site should be a place where all are welcome if they share an interest in prepping, survival, homesteading, and the various other topics this site is intended to encourage discussion on. Off-topic discussions will still be allowed, and should be created within their proper sub-section of the site, but they will remain civil and open. Discriminatory terms, if used unintentionally, will be removed and encouraged to not be used. Intentional use will be subject to the below-described actions.
Upon first offense, the entire contents of an offending post will be removed, not just a censoring of the offending word. This is intended to encourage alternative modes of expression in order to keep one's overall point from being lost.
A warning will be applied to the member's profile for future reference. The member will be notified of this action.
A second offense will result in a 1 week temporary ban. A third offense will result in a 1 month ban. This will progress until such a time as a permanent ban will be implemented for members who willfully choose to not adhere to the rules.

As is made clear in the Site Rules:


> The First Amendment is greatly respected here, as are all other Amendments that the Second Amendment defends. PrepperForums.net is not listed in the Bill of Rights. We are, however, a privately owned venture and as such, your freedom of speech does not grant you a right to post anything you may wish to say on this forum. *These rules are a contract you agree to when you become a member of this forum and members are expected to adhere to them.* Those who err cannot complain about censorship or a perceived loss of first amendment rights.


We want this site to be a community that can discuss topics of interest that pertain to the prepping lifestyle, homesteading, survival, firearms, farming, hunting, the outdoors, and all the other topics that revolve around being self-sufficient and preparing oneself for an unknown future. Your moderation team is taking steps to ensure that all who share an interest in these areas feel welcome. We appreciate your cooperation toward this goal.

(This post has been added to the "Getting Started" section of the site as well. That post cannot be replied to. This one can. This is not an invite to question moderator decisions, but it does provide a place to ask questions or receive clarification on the application of these actions.)


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> [*]The use of any variation of "the f-word" will no longer be allowed. This includes misspellings, this includes self-censored use of replacement characters or symbols, and it includes abbreviations, such as would be used when exclaiming "what the ____!"). Find a way to express your point without this word.


So if someone writes “what the ____!”, that is automatically assumed to be the F word?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> So if someone writes “what the ____!”, that is automatically assumed to be the F word?


No, but the common abbreviation "WT_", where "F" fills in the blank, is used quite a bit around here. Feel free to use "WTH" to your heart's content.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just to clarify even using the abbreviation WT"-" would get me thrown in jail. With the F.

Which leads me to ask about using SHTF?? Which seems to get used all the time. To describe our current situation and the reason for this forum. Do I need to use when the big turd flies into the air blowing device?? What's the recommendation or guidelines?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

SHTF will hereafter become FSTRAMD.

Feces Striking The Rotary Air Movement Device.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Just to clarify even using the abbreviation WT"-" would get me thrown in jail. With the F.
> 
> Which leads me to ask about using SHTF?? Which seems to get used all the time. To describe our current situation and the reason for this forum. Do I need to use when the big turd flies into the air blowing device?? What's the recommendation or guidelines?


The strict rule applies to the f-word. It has been decided that it will not be allowed in any form, even abbreviated.
The first instance will cause a removal of the entire post wherein it is contained, and a warning applied to the member's profile for future mods to reference to ensure a first warning was indeed given.
Subsequent occurrences will result in progressively longer bans.

"Shit Hits The Fan" does not contain the f-word, and will not bring any ramifications for its use, abbreviated or not.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> No, but the common abbreviation "WT_", where "F" fills in the blank, is used quite a bit around here. Feel free to use "WTH" to your heart's content.


I will do that but my H identifies as an F.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

So even GFY is verboten?

















GFY.... as in....... Good For You?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

KUSA said:


> I will do that but my H identifies as an F.


That is funny! Thanks I needed a laugh today.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So even GFY is verboten?
> GFY.... as in....... Good For You?


Context will be considered, but don't get cute for the sake of it. (see rule 2c)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> I will do that but my H identifies as an F.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Not trying to argue. It’s a privately owned site, you can make the rules, and if I want to participate I need to follow them, roger that.

First off, I dont swear much online and don’t think this will be an issue for me, But I belong to a large number of forums (and moderate a couple) and have never seen this type of word censorship for a single specific word. It seems rather out of the norm to me. especially for a site discussing end of the world apocalyptic death and dismay. A little swear word, or even the abbreviation, doesn’t seem like it should offend the membership here…

Is there any reason behind it (that the admin team is willing to share) to help members understand why? Was this some big tech crack down on the site, or was this just a decision purely by the admin team? Were there complaints from members?

thanks


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Trihonda said:


> Not trying to argue. It’s a privately owned site, you can make the rules, and if I want to participate I need to follow them, roger that.
> 
> First off, I dont swear much online and don’t think this will be an issue for me, But I belong to a large number of forums (and moderate a couple) and have never seen this type of word censorship for a single specific word. It seems rather out of the norm to me. especially for a site discussing end of the world apocalyptic death and dismay. A little swear word, or even the abbreviation, doesn’t seem like it should offend the membership here…
> 
> ...


If you need this explained then you haven't been paying attention lately. This isn't hard. You would not talk like that in polite company. Maybe after a few drinks at the bar but not in normal everyday life.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

@Trihonda, to tack on to what inceptor said, there has been a decision in place for a while (at least 3 years now, I believe) that f-bombs and G-Ds would no longer be tolerated. At the time, some substitutions were allowed. That allowance was overused and abused, and it has now come time to just put an end to it.
This thread, and the one added to the "Getting Started" section, is intended to officially make the board aware of this change.
No retro-active action will be taken. It goes into effect today. Any posts that existed prior to this notice will see an edit if they are reported or noticed, but no action against the member will be taken.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

KUSA said:


> So if someone writes “what the ____!”, that is automatically assumed to be the F word?


Good point! Like what if I wrote what the turtle but was to lazy to write out turtle?


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Well I suppose the new rules make sense.

Just for clarification purposes: Would for example, Slippy's thread "when libtards say we have gun violence problems but whites don't" Thread be considered racist, offensive or discriminatory?

Did Mother Zucker (no this is not a change in the f word this is another name for Zuckerberg) buy this place out?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

It's about to get very boring around here 

BoF


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Any Beastie said:


> Well I suppose the new rules make sense.
> 
> Just for clarification purposes: Would for example, Slippy's thread "when libtards say we have gun violence problems but whites don't" Thread be considered racist, offensive or discriminatory?
> 
> Did Mother Zucker (no this is not a change in the f word this is another name for Zuckerberg) buy this place out?


The thread is still there. If it was not allowed it would have been trashed. 



Box of frogs said:


> It's about to get very boring around here
> 
> BoF


Boring because people can't type out a curse word? That is absurd! People should be able to get their point across without cursing. Some of the most interesting conversations on this forum do not contain curse words.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Cursing just shows lack of intelect.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Like going to the local bar Friday night or going to church. In my world one sure is a lot more fun because of the language used. The topics talked about and the manner which they are discussed. Probably why I don't go to church. Cause if one wrong word slips out..OMG..


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

@Chipper It is possible to have a word slip out of your mouth accidentally. We have all had that happen. However, with typing it is a choice, not an accident.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Not a big fan of the F bomb but there are certain times when its use is priceless. I remember the first time I had a date with Ivory soap at 4-5 years old for using that word. To this day I only buy Irish Spring even if Ivory is on sale.

I remember the first and I think the only time I heard that word come out of my mother's mouth. We were sitting around the dinning room table talking politics, I was about 17. My mother actually said that the PM at the time would "F(bomb) up a 1 house paper route". My older sister's jaw dropped, my younger sister looked like she was going to cry and my dad snorted so hard while eating that peas came out of his nose. No word of a lie peas actually went into his mouth and out his nose.

Not a fan of that word but sometimes the way it delivered and the situation it is used in can be absolutely golden.

Godspeed


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Not a big fan of the F bomb but there are certain times when its use is priceless. I remember the first time I had a date with Ivory soap at 4-5 years old for using that word. To this day I only buy Irish Spring even if Ivory is on sale.
> 
> I remember the first and I think the only time I heard that word come out of my mother's mouth. We were sitting around the dinning room table talking politics, I was about 17. My mother actually said that the PM at the time would "F(bomb) up a 1 house paper route". My older sister's jaw dropped, my younger sister looked like she was going to cry and my dad snorted so hard while eating that peas came out of his nose. No word of a lie peas actually went into his mouth and out his nose.
> 
> ...


No argument from me. Some folks have masterful timing, and it can bring down the house.
Thankfully, that type of comedy is abundant all over the internet. Restricting it here is no big loss.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Not a big fan of the F bomb but there are certain times when its use is priceless.


agreed. And honestly there are words I find FAR more offensive (in general), such as the “C” word, or “socialist”. Not a fan of blanket censorship, as I think context matters. Calling someone the word that starts with a letter that comes between E and H, or using it in a very direct and targeted manner is far more offensive than someone texting “WT__” in a post. Just as I think talking about a ”socialist” government is fine, but calling someone a “socialist” is much bigger insult. Context matters.

sorry, censorship (in big tech and social media) is a hot button topic right now. As stated earlier, I will have no issue complying with site rules, as I’m not someone who does a lot of swearing. I like the rules against not attacking people, against using derogatory or discriminatory language, etc, but to focus on a cuss word (and even the abbreviated “letter”) seems a bit silly. I get my opinion doesn’t mean a lot here, but it’s my opinion. I like that we can have a respectful discourse on here.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Cursing just shows lack of intelect.


People who misspell intellect make me want to curse.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> people who misspell intellect make me want to curse


Along with people who can't use capitalization and punctuation.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

most people use curse words incorrectly anyway! The only exception to this are Marines, Vietnam vets, and seagoing navy personel..who use them to craft a picture of how ( ) ing,up/stupid/ed,er an event, person or situation is!

They use curse word like Rembrandt used a paint brush!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Maine-Marine said:


> people who misspell intellect make me want to curse


Ya, the irony of that post was not lost on me either… ha ha.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Let's try to keep this thread confined to the topic of asking clarifying questions about the new rule enforcement.
Can you even imagine what this place would turn into if spelling rules existed?🤣


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> .....
> Can you even imagine what this place would turn into if spelling rules existed?🤣


I would be banned if we had spelling and grammar rules!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> People who misspell intellect make me want to curse.


I never have claimed to be anything more than a dumb old truck driver.
And as a former Soldier, trust me I know how to curse.
But I’m more of a man than that.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Cursing just shows lack of intelect.





rice paddy daddy said:


> I never have claimed to be anything more than a dumb old truck driver.


Going by that, you should be cursing every other word.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Going by that, you should be cursing every other word.


I am quite capable of doing so, and regularly do when I'm by myself.
But I try real hard not to in public.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I am quite capable of doing so, and regularly do when I'm by myself.
> But I try real hard not to in public.


You should apply the forum rules to your personal life and not use such words ever.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Just my useless 2 cents.

I'm not going to rock the boat as it's not my privately owned forum and the owners can do as they wish.
I swear like a drunken pirate...when I'm in the company of those I know it won't upset (too much).
I try to keep in mind that most forums are open for anyone to read, including kids.
With that said, what kids hear in any given day on TV, in a GP rated movie, on their own SM platforms is pretty astounding.

To me, it's a thing we used to call etiquette; knowing what, how and when to do or say certain things...and when not to.

That has unfortunately been replaced with political correctness. I absolutely despise political correctness.

IMO only, these forums have a way (to a degree) of self-regulating.

Someone who only posts racist posts is going to be called out for it by another member.
Someone who only posts stupid posts that don't make sense...same thing.

I would much rather see *** replacing the perceived offensive words than people being banned for using them.

Someone mentioned this a place for discussing prepping needs. 
If that's truly what the owners desire, then get rid of any and all sub-forums that allow for anything other than jackknife preferences and which rope is better. Problem solved.

IMO only, prepping today requires more than just the above. It requires a knowledge of what is going on in the world we live in today.

I believe there are options available where a forum member can decide to not view content from different sub-forums. I also believe there are options where a member can place another member on "ignore".

Why aren't those being pushed/considered/mentioned...instead of just these blanket rules and regulations....that yes, have been around for years but never were enforced until just recently?

It seems this forum has lost a lot of talented prepping people. Would I rather see some **** and still have access to their knowledge?

Yes.

Okay, I'm done with that confusing rant.

Carry on....


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you for your honest opinion. I appreciate the fact that you presented your side without cussing and name calling. 

Part of the problem is that people keep finding ways around the stars. We can ask and ask people not to use certain words, they just ignore and come up with a new way to spell them. If people would have stopped using 3 words we would not be where we are now. You have been around the site for a long time. I seem to recall a certain moderator that was quick to delete one particular phrase? No one had a problem with that.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm on another forum that is owned by the same company.
I think I'm safe in saying....over 50% of "the rules" that apply here are not followed there.

And guess what? We have zero problems.
Moderators do their thing and ban people who are just troublemakers...mostly new folks who swear and tear at members who have contributed for 15-20 years. They don't last long. 

As far as swearing? Nope. The words deemed offensive show up as*****.

I'm not sure how this will show up on screen, but you can type r e d n e c k over there and it's ***** but here it's permissible. *******.

What I'm REALLY against is...if this site becomes the thought police. If I can't say how I feel about....whatever, even if perceived offending words are left out.
I'm kinda, sorta seeing that take shape here.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

@Robie I have not seen any indications that you will not be allowed to express how you feel about something. We want opinions and thoughts of the members! We just need them without offensive words and threats. 

******* was apparently preinstalled in the banned words list. We asked admin to remove it as we have a member named ******* and we as moderators felt it isn't offensive. They removed it for us.

I am here to discuss being prepared for natural disasters and what I feel are poor decisions by our government. I want to learn and share what little I know. I wish some of the older and wiser members had not left because they can not cuss or make blanket statements. I understand that they felt their rights were being infringed on, and hope some day they will consider coming back and being part of the community they helped build. 

Being asked not to use profanity has been around for a long, long time and is not part of the pc culture. I remember a time when a man would not use certain words in the presence of a lady or children. We certainly were not pc back then.

Sorry, it was my turn to have a crazy, confusing rant.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> You should apply the forum rules to your personal life and not use such words ever.


My language fits the atmosphere I’m in at any given time.
How I speak down at the VFW is different than how I speak in Bible study.
And how I speak to someone’s wife is different than how I speak to someone I served with.
And, this being a place that welcomes people from all walks of life and different age groups, I speak with respect here.


----------



## Xstuntman (Feb 25, 2021)

So using the letter F is now banned.
WTS?
Better ban A too - KMA is a huge favorite of mine.
Feel like using it right now...


----------



## pikepole20 (Nov 27, 2017)

If they want to clean up the language, that's no big deal to me. When you are talking face to face, curse words can just kind of slip out. When you are typing it out it more or less takes a conscious effort. The take here I guess is police yourself. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Can't ban the A, cuz it also stands for _Armalite_ and _Automat_.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My language fits the atmosphere I’m in at any given time.
> How I speak down at the VFW is different than how I speak in Bible study.
> And how I speak to someone’s wife is different than how I speak to someone I served with.
> And, this being a place that welcomes people from all walks of life and different age groups, I speak with respect here.


How you speak in Bible study is how you should speak all the time. Jesus said so.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Xstuntman said:


> So using the letter F is now banned.
> WTS?
> Better ban A too - KMA is a huge favorite of mine.
> Feel like using it right now...


This is nothing new. The F bomb has always been banned. Some just got creative and found ways about it. If this is part of your regular vocabulary, then I don't know what to say.

Now if you buy the forum, you may make any rules you choose. The F bomb and G-D have been prohibited long before VS bought this site. That was the original owners rules. So nothing new at all.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Xstuntman said:


> So using the letter F is now banned.
> WTS?
> Better ban A too - KMA is a huge favorite of mine.
> Feel like using it right now...


If used as an abbreviation for the word we no longer want on this site, yes.
As for your 'A', nobody wants to kiss that.
If the rules don't suit you, so be it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> How you speak in Bible study is how you should speak all the time. Jesus said so.


John 8:1-11
Matthew 7:1-5


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Somebody seems to have got woke.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

No, someone got tired of people not following the rules that they agreed to when they signed up. Did you use the f word before the announcement that misspellings would not be tolerated anymore? If not then why does it matter?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Don't bother me in the least but thanks for checking.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

I don't really like f-bombs myself because of what it means but sometimes; well I see reason.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

For the year I was in Fake Book jail..I found myself on a place called Gab.com. They allowed folks to twit filter their own idiots instead of a team of left wing censors trying to decide. Always thought that was a good plan. If you didnt like what somebody said you never had to put it with their bull excrement again. lol. Guess thats too complicated on a smaller site.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I have never been referred to as a left wing anything and I am not fond of it. However, I am not going to delete anything because you are entitled to your own opinions and I welcome other perspectives. 

I must say that I am surprised at the reaction to this thread. Isn't it surprising to anyone else that a site of mostly Christian, conservative and old fashioned morals has a problem with not being allowed to use the profanity. I will never understand people.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> For the year I was in Fake Book jail..I found myself on a place called Gab.com. They allowed folks to twit filter their own idiots instead of a team of left wing censors trying to decide. Always thought that was a good plan. If you didnt like what somebody said you never had to put it with their bull excrement again. lol. Guess thats too complicated on a smaller site.


You're not making a proper distinction between "offensive speech" and "site rules".
Go to Gab and violate a site rule, and you'll see that the owners/moderators will take a pretty direct approach.
This is a site rule here. It was not derived from any person's or group's position of being offended. It's a rule of site decorum.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I have been a lover of free speech for a long time. I started with Christian oriented chat groups back in the ancient bbs days. I had one or the busiest Renegade boards in town. The only site decorum I promulgated was no taking the Lords name in vain...nasty old pointless cussing....porno...pesky selling attempts...or something that could get me thrown in jail. I still try to use that plan on Fake Book but the censors have different ideas lol.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> I have never been referred to as a left wing anything and I am not fond of it. However, I am not going to delete anything because you are entitled to your own opinions and I welcome other perspectives.
> 
> I must say that I am surprised at the reaction to this thread. Isn't it surprising to anyone else that a site of mostly Christian, conservative and old fashioned morals has a problem with not being allowed to use the profanity. I will never understand people.



To the audience here at PF...
I apologize for my late response. These days I am busy as my current consulting schedule has me working out of state and flying out of Texas on Monday then flying home on Friday.

To Auntie...
This thread and the subsequent reactions are about much more than vulgar language, please do not address it with such narrow responses. Personally, I never ever use vulgarity in the form of the F word nor God's name in vain, which makes me shudder when I hear it. Unlike RPD my choices of speech never change, regardless of my environment.

The only off-color language I use is typically in a sarcastic humor scenario to highlight idiocracy. Examples would be words that end with ass... like dumbass or that end in the 4 letter (s) word that ends in a (t) like horse shit. It can have an astonishing punctuation effect.

Why abbreviate the s word here now? Simply because I had the 3rd or 4th post in this thread that simply stated "Ain't this the ... insert the s... word". My post was not altered, it was simply deleted in its entirety and I was sent a warning message by RPD that threatened me with having my access and posting limited here. In other words, my opinion was censored without an intelligent response by the moderator team.

This ^^^ is what the real pushback is about. Ask any of the 10k plus posters that were instrumental in building this forum into what it is (was), and have now left. It's a shame and shame on you.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

@A Watchman We don't agree on what this thread is about. Did you contact me or any other moderator and ask why RPD deleted your post? If you had posted your opinion with out that one word it would still be there. I am frustrated because I don't see an infringement on free speech. I see people being told don't use cuss words. I don't understand why there is such a big pushback on something people agreed to when they signed up. You can state your opinion, tell me what a jerk I am, call me a leftist, or tell me shame on me. All I see is mountain....molehill

Say what you want with no cuss words and no threats, read the rules and follow them. Is that really to much to ask?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> This thread and the subsequent reactions are about much more than vulgar language, please do not address it with such narrow responses.


Interesting...
I wrote the original post, word for word, with no other contributors. The moderator team had been discussing the increasing number of posts attempting to flaunt the vulgarity rule, and felt the time had come to set this board back on the right track and curb the profanity.
I got the review and "go-ahead" from RPD, and up it went.
You're going to tell me why I wrote what I wrote, and claim it's not what it clearly reads to be?
Fascinating. Truly fascinating.

You agreed to these rules when you joined. The mod team has been lax in their enforcement, assuming adults would compose themselves like adults with only minor slips here and there. Minor slips became intentional violations.
Due to the actions of quite a few, we are now correcting our enforcement laziness.
The rules didn't change. Their enforcement will. We simply ask that you abide by them.
This thread was left open for replies to allow for clarifications to be made.
Your now-deleted post contributed nothing, asked for no clarification, and included profanity just for the sake of it. It was both profane and trolling(flagrantly flaunting the profanity rule in a thread on the very topic), so RPD followed through with the agreed upon response for such actions.

This thread addressed the very issue it was intended to. No more, no less.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

The floggings will continue until morale improves.

Godspeed


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Interesting...
> I wrote the original post, word for word, with no other contributors. The moderator team had been discussing the increasing number of posts attempting to flaunt the vulgarity rule, and felt the time had come to set this board back on the right track and curb the profanity.
> I got the review and "go-ahead" from RPD, and up it went.
> You're going to tell me why I wrote what I wrote, and claim it's not what it clearly reads to be?
> ...


Did I quote your comments in the thread or the original post? No, I quoted specific narrow-minded comments from another individual. Yep, fascinating. Truly fascinating.

Rowdy behavior has been the norm on this site for at least 8 years, spirited debates and comments have been the driving force behind continued posting by members, yourself included. After years, you lay claim that lax enforcement needs to be corrected during a time when personal freedoms are under assault. The sudden stance of becoming self-righteous by the mod team is at the heart of the matter. Most of the current mod team have previous posts here at PF that would not meet what appears to be your new "standard" or interpretation of site rules.

For clarity, I am not talking about vulgarity, I am talking about the new definition of trolling and the ability to post one's opinion. This greatly inhibits the ability to discuss issues, when a poster finds his opinion to be one of a differing opinion or stance from a moderator. The new policy of striking a post in its entirety is alarming. This is much different than simply editing offensive (vulgar) language.

Referring to my original post as profanity would be a stretch in the context the disputed word was used.

It should be noted that with almost 12k posts and nearly as many likes, my thoughts here over the past several years are shared by many. As well, I have never been under any suspension, banned, posted vulgar comments, nor posted pornographic images. I have simply relayed the truth, albeit occasionally laced with sarcastic humor.

I have said my peace and am done. My intent here is not to continue a debate with you, but as always, to point out the facts, truth, and consequences.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Rowdy behavior has been the norm on this site for at least 8 years, spirited debates and comments have been the driving force behind continued posting by members, yourself included. After years, you lay claim that lax enforcement needs to be corrected during a time when personal freedoms are under assault. The sudden stance of becoming self-righteous by the mod team is at the heart of the matter. Most of the current mod team have previous posts here at PF that would not meet what appears to be your new "standard" or interpretation of site rules.


Got a point there.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Did I quote your comments in the thread or the original post? No, I quoted specific narrow-minded comments from another individual. Yep, fascinating. Truly fascinating.
> 
> Rowdy behavior has been the norm on this site for at least 8 years, spirited debates and comments have been the driving force behind continued posting by members, yourself included. After years, you lay claim that lax enforcement needs to be corrected during a time when personal freedoms are under assault. The sudden stance of becoming self-righteous by the mod team is at the heart of the matter. Most of the current mod team have previous posts here at PF that would not meet what appears to be your new "standard" or interpretation of site rules.
> 
> ...


You didn't quote me. Instead, you addressed "This thread and the subsequent reactions" as a blanket topic. Since you included "subsequent reactions" apart from "this thread", then you were clearly addressing my original post as well as all comments that followed. That prompted my response. I won't speak for the rest of the folks in the "subsequent reactions", but you won't tell me what I intended with "this thread". I know.

Calling something "rowdy behavior" is how folks try to smooth over overtly aggressive or derogatory remarks when they are interlaced with other "not-so-bad" comments. You are still free to debate any topic you wish. But it will be done with a tone of civility and respect.
I agree that previous posts by mods, including me, will likely not stand up to this new enforcement. We didn't choose these standards based on how we act or have acted. But we will be following them exactly the same as we expect everyone else to from now on.
The perception that this enforcement change in some way aligns with "a time when personal freedoms are under assault" is theatrical application. The times we find ourselves in do not dictate what is and is not acceptable and respectful behavior on this site. You might see a correlation in the timing, but no causation exists.

The decision to strike posts in their entirety was intentional. As noted in the original post, it is intended to encourage members to find the best way to get their point across without relying on a mod to clean up after them when they decide to drop a bomb. If the point being made is important, the member will choose to adhere to the rules in order for the post to remain instead of risking its deletion due to violating one of the above mentioned rules.

Post counts and likes do not set the bar for what is and is not acceptable. If you were bothered by the PM you received from RPD concerning your warning, please note that it is an auto-generated form. The piece about access and posting limitations is part of the pre-built message. An accumulation of warnings can lead to the site's software auto limiting a member's access. It was not written by RPD.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Did I quote your comments in the thread or the original post? No, I quoted specific narrow-minded comments from another individual. Yep, fascinating. Truly fascinating.
> ........


You can say from Auntie's comments, my feel bads don't get hurt that easily. One of the things I find interesting is that the cuss word enforcement started with someone going off the deep end with a racist rant, yet the blame is being laid at my feet. If that is what you and others need to do to make yourselves feel better go for it. I am a big girl and can handle it.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Personally I rarely swear and when I do you had better watch out. If that is all to takes not to get tossed I should be good to go. I can still taste the soap my mother washed my mouth out the first time I swore at 3 repeating something the neighbor kid said.


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

As a teacher for thirty-three years, I have experienced exactly the same thing that has happened here. Rules are set and enforcement is strict but over time, as administrators come and go (as well as teachers) enforcement becomes “flexible”. This leads to students expecting to be able to get away with certain behaviors that there are rules against but lax enforcement allows them to skate. Sooner or later those in charge must make a decision to either change the rules or get back to strictly enforcing them. Changing the rules to legitimize certain behaviors is the easy path. Enforcing the existing rules is always the tougher path and meets with resistance for a period of time but eventually becomes, once again, the expected and accepted outcome.
As a teacher, and in any management position, starting off with clear expectations and consequences makes for a much smoother experience for all involved. When I first started on this forum I was turned off by how personal and insulting some of the members were. I fully support this move by the moderators to reign in poor behaviors and enforce the rules. It is sad to see experienced prepppers leave but that is a choice that they make. I can live with it and I’m sure that others will step up to take their place.
Moderators, you have my support! Hang in there and fight the good fight.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Sadly, I don't think I'll be getting into too many debates as time evolves. It's not that I plan to break the rules, but obviously another member could rant during a debate and forget his tongue while he slams out a really smoldering response.

And what about "time." This discussion on swearing and losing one's temper is fresh now, but as entries grow the original discussion will undoubtedly get lost. After all, who's going to roll back seventeen years of topics and responses all fueled by a member who is long since dead?

Funny, even before this exchange got printed, I smelled a change in responses. I wondered even then if the forum was changing--big time. And my guess is that even my bland posts will start to pale, and even get erased immediately for fear of wondering whose checking our posts.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

(content removed)


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The content removed was Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday. Wow.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> The content removed was Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday. Wow.


As stated earlier in the thread: "but don't get cute for the sake of it. (see rule 2c)"
Trolling the mods with "I'm being cute" posts that dance on the line won't be tolerated.
It adds nothing and only serves to antagonize.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

KUSA said:


> (content removed)


Are we sure that acronym has gained approval of the rule keeping committee? I dont like to witness pee pee spankings. lol.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

46rkl said:


> As a teacher for thirty-three years, I have experienced exactly the same thing that has happened here. Rules are set and enforcement is strict but over time, as administrators come and go (as well as teachers) enforcement becomes “flexible”. This leads to students expecting to be able to get away with certain behaviors that there are rules against but lax enforcement allows them to skate. Sooner or later those in charge must make a decision to either change the rules or get back to strictly enforcing them. Changing the rules to legitimize certain behaviors is the easy path. Enforcing the existing rules is always the tougher path and meets with resistance for a period of time but eventually becomes, once again, the expected and accepted outcome.
> As a teacher, and in any management position, starting off with clear expectations and consequences makes for a much smoother experience for all involved. When I first started on this forum I was turned off by how personal and insulting some of the members were. I fully support this move by the moderators to reign in poor behaviors and enforce the rules. It is sad to see experienced prepppers leave but that is a choice that they make. I can live with it and I’m sure that others will step up to take their place.
> Moderators, you have my support! Hang in there and fight the good fight.


Small world out there. I have a real heart for teachers. Especially nice cute ones..lol. I am old retired 37 year cop and the last 12 of that..when I got old and worthless.. I was the SRO DARE Lady of a huge middle school and taught sixth graders not to be drinking and smoking and doing other odd stuff in addition to enforcing the law on those little heathens and their parents from time to time. Made many good school teacher friends..a few of which I was madly in love with. Kindly dont tell my wife. Thanks.








“Just Say No” and the D.A.R.E Program


US surveys show that 24% of 12th graders had engaged in binge drinking in the past two weeks. And 42% had consumed at least some alcohol in the past month.




fherehab.com


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Trihonda said:


> Not trying to argue. It’s a privately owned site, you can make the rules, and if I want to participate I need to follow them, roger that.
> 
> First off, I dont swear much online and don’t think this will be an issue for me, But I belong to a large number of forums (and moderate a couple) and have never seen this type of word censorship for a single specific word. It seems rather out of the norm to me. especially for a site discussing end of the world apocalyptic death and dismay. A little swear word, or even the abbreviation, doesn’t seem like it should offend the membership here…
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you, as I'm in a similar situation. I've been on another forum owned by the Canucks now since 2004.

I use the word in question yelling at things that are inanimate, which may be frowned upon by onlookers, so I try to do it in private.

That "other" forum, that I'm a Premium Member at has a no Politics Policy, as in the thread closed. Then the ban hammer.

So I'll post topics, and should watch any videos before posting for the NSFW crowds, and for the children. 

Lots of You Tube Videos will have words deemed offensive here.

Hey, I'm a Son Of A Sailor, I only heard him using the word after me calling a friends Mom who drove a truck.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Did that make her a “mother trucker”


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*It adds nothing and only serves to antagonize.*

I agree with you, simply because I am no longer that "wild-eyed complainer" I used to be. Granted, most times two diverse members slug it out to prove their intelligence, but in the end I think these additions slowly slip away. Then there's the milieu of a debate that ultimately just fades away. It would be great if a bunch of members just saddled up together and fixed "something."


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I hate Wednesday, I hate Thursday, I love Friday.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Pay Day? Sure nice of the folks in charge to make sure we dont get offended lol.


----------

